# Radio/gps trackers for pets - experiences?



## soloequestrian (27 December 2016)

I have just had a cat returned who has been missing for nearly 2 years.  He will be under house arrest for a while yet in the hope that he might not stray this time, but I am also thinking of getting him some sort of collar-based tracking device for when the time comes to let him out.  He is a big cat (weighing nearly 7kg at the moment - he has come back obese which I can't quite work out!) so could probably carry something suitable for a small dog.  I don't normally put collars on cats, and the one time I did it had come off within about 4 hours.  Any experiences/advice?
Many thanks!


----------



## Britestar (27 December 2016)

I've considered this too, as I have a wanderer. Mine have never worn collars though, and I dont think it would go down well at all.

Luckily at the moment, she makes her way to a derelict farm about a mile away, and once she's been away a couple of days i go and collect her. She'll stay home anything between 2 days and two weeks. I've no idea why she started doing this in the summer. She is 8/9 yrs old and I've had her since she was 6 months old.


----------



## gunnergundog (27 December 2016)

No direct experience but I know of several people with errant HPRs that they endeavoured to keep tabs on when they bog=offed!  Fine if the area you are in has strong mobile reception, but totally useless if you are on a Scottish/Yorkshire moor for instance.


----------

